

Hitting 40 employees and going vanilla - ryancarson
http://ryanleecarson.tumblr.com/post/23854973310/hitting-40-employees-and-going-vanilla

======
amirmc
Reminds me (a little) of the Netflix Culture slides [1].

[1] <http://www.slideshare.net/reed2001/culture-1798664>

Edit: Specifically from slide 39 onwards

~~~
holdenk
Thats a really interesting find, although I'm not sure I like what I've heard
of the netflix culture.

------
benpixel
Wow. That's... a lot! What's the ratio between the number of
developers/designers/authors/marketers/etc?

~~~
ryancarson
It's all broken out here: <http://teamtreehouse.com/about>

